# i am a fucking idiot help me please



## ken Sass (Aug 26, 2012)

to reconstitute 1 mg you use 1 cc of water when drawn into a insulin pin to the 10 mark that gives you 100mcg correct?
or do you use half a cc per mg to give 100mcg at the 10 mark? using 1 cc should give you 10 pins of 100 mcg or do i have this screwed up? 
i chose to use 1 mg container because it's easy to do the math 10 mg container gets 10cc of bac and gives 100 pins at the 10 mark


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

You got it right 1ml or 1cc of bac water for 1mg will give you 10 pins of 100mcg. Don`t over think this to much old man


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 26, 2012)

1ml = 1cc= 100iu

So, if you have a 1mg/ml solution then 100iu = 1 mg, therefore 50iu =.5mg and 10iu = .1mg

.1mg = 100mcg

So yes brother -  1 full cc reconstituting 1mg is what you need to have 100mcg at the 10iu mark on your slin pin.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 26, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> You got it right 1ml or 1cc of bac water for 1mg will give you 10 pins of 100mcg. Don`t over think this to much old man



That's easy for you to say... hell I can't even match clothes anymore.... "Honey, does this tie go with this shirt?" Aughhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

63Vette said:


> That's easy for you to say... hell I can't even match clothes anymore.... "Honey, does this tie go with this shirt?" Aughhhhhhhhh



hahaha I ask my wife to match my clothes too


----------



## DF (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol, Ken your a funny fucker.  You gotcha math righ bro.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2012)

i always do half the mg to ml.  so a 2mg peptide vial would get 1ml of BAC water.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 29, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i always do half the mg to ml.  so a 2mg peptide vial would get 1ml of BAC water.


so 5 on the insulin pin gives you 100mcg right?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2012)

yes.  each 5 is 100.


----------



## Supra (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a simmilar questions

I have 1mg of IGF-1 DES

If I add 1ml/1cc of Bac water

Each 5 tick marks on the slin needle is how many MCG?


----------



## Braw16 (Sep 23, 2012)

You can google a peptide calculator and just plug in your numbers. Go peptidecalculator.com and just put in what you want to do.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 23, 2012)

Where to you guys get your bac. water?  I know it's out there, just haven't spent the time looking.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Braw16 (Sep 24, 2012)

I get my BA water off Amazon


----------

